# Benidorm campsites are there any spaces



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Is there any other members staying on any campsites in Benidorm at the present time. We are especially interested in El Raco but any other sites in Beenidorm would do. Most of the sites in Benidorm you just have to turn up as you cant book in advance. We are going down to Benidorm on the 14th January and hope to be able to get on a site OK. Is anyone on a site where they know there are pitches available for a large unit (8.15 mtrs in length). 

Any info appreciated.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Benidorm*

I was at Benidorm a short while age. El Raco was full and they sometimes have a prob with longer vans. There were still places available in other sites. I'm going back in the next couple of days I'll try and send info on site i'm going too if they have space

Dave


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

heres a list of sites http://www.vayacamping.net/ccatb.asp?lang=en
chapter


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi

We have just arrived on Camping Almafra and we turned up on Wednesday and there were plenty of places to choose from. Also the campsite has lots of RV's so you should have no problems if you came here.


----------

